# Traveling 311 locals problem



## dmg1895 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,
I live in the Chicago land area and receive the local channels. I have a 311 receiver that I have traveled with to Kentucky to visit my brother. Before I left everything was fine and all channels were working. I have adjusted the skew and elevation for the area and have a clear line of sight. After I set up my dish and was receiving strong signals on both 119 & 110 and let the receiver download all information. I am now missing more than half my locals. For those familiar with the Chicago lineup I am able to get 2, 5, 7, and 32. I am missing 9, 11, 20, 26, 50 and other ones that are less important to me. The channels appear in the guide but when I select them the receiver goes searching for satellite. I have the Dish 200 package and all of the premium channels come in fine, it is only the locals. I have a Dish 500 and a DPP Twin. 
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Other than the big 4 Chicago locals, ALL the other Chicago locals (& most others as well) are on spotbeams that are only receivable around your local market. Obviously, Kentucky is FAR away from the Chicago market...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Count your blessings that the Big4 are on Conus beams - Most areas aren't that lucky....


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

scooper said:


> Count your blessings that the Big4 are on Conus beams - Most areas aren't that lucky....


Exactly dmg1895 - & DON'T be surprised if THOSE go to spots soon as well. For E*, having these on Conus doesn't serve any purpose besides sucking up Conus bandwidth that could be used for something else.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

dmg1895 said:


> Hi,
> I live in the Chicago land area and receive the local channels. I have a 311 receiver that I have traveled with to Kentucky to visit my brother. Before I left everything was fine and all channels were working. I have adjusted the skew and elevation for the area and have a clear line of sight. After I set up my dish and was receiving strong signals on both 119 & 110 and let the receiver download all information. I am now missing more than half my locals. For those familiar with the Chicago lineup I am able to get 2, 5, 7, and 32. I am missing 9, 11, 20, 26, 50 and other ones that are less important to me. The channels appear in the guide but when I select them the receiver goes searching for satellite. I have the Dish 200 package and all of the premium channels come in fine, it is only the locals. I have a Dish 500 and a DPP Twin.
> Thanks in advance for the help.


I think you are violating your contract with dishnetwork.


----------

